# Draw weight question....



## pocajunboy (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in need of some help concerning draw weight. I'm 40 and have had shoulder problems since high school. I do not want to give up bow hunting!! But, my problem is that it's getting harder to pull back 60-65 weight. Believe it or not it's my left shoulder that bothers me, I shoot right handed.
I'm about to buy a new bow and wanted some advice. I'm probably going to buy a 50-60 draw weight. 
Will that get the job done? I'll probably set it to 55. 
If it matters, I'm looking at Hoyt, Reflex, and Mathews. I've shot many bows over the last few weeks and narrowed it down to those. Thanks for any advice/comments.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

That'll be plenty. You could go down to 40-45lb draw weight and that'll do the job too, as long as your shooting a good cut-on-contact BH and limit your shooting to 30-35 yards.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

work up to 25 push ups every monday and thursday and it will make a huge difference, only go down about 5 inches that will be just as effective and concentrate the strength building to the deltoids and pectorals which will help your shoulders immensly.

I'm 55 and do 200 every monday and thursday, I started at 25.

Dont do more than two days a week so your body has plenty of time to recuperate.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I've killed lots of deer, pronghorn, and black bears with longbows ranging from 45#-55#. My wife has done it with a compound set at 45#.

We use heavy arrows, take close shots, and use 2 blade heads (Magnus). We get complete pass throughs.

I can't imagine that you wouldn't enjoy great success with a compound set at 50#-55#. There isn't anything in North Dakota that you couldn't kill with that.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have also had a shoulder injury, along with surgery. I went to a 40-50 lb draw with 75% letoff. My old bow was 60-70 with 60% letoff. Set the new one at 45 lbs, it' will be more than enough. As I get my shoulder stronger I may bump it to 50.

Look at bows with parallel limb design, they seem to draw smoother and have less recoil. I went to a Parker Buck Hunter XP.

Bobm suggestion is good, push ups help if you can do them. My Doctor advised against them as they can put too much strain on the pins holding my right shoulder together.

Good Luck!!

huntin1


----------



## pocajunboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info!! I will go with the lower weight bow. Sometimes I have a rough time doing push-ups. The doctor advised me not to do a lot of pushups. He did say I could do what Bobm suggested ~ two times a week.
I will look into "bows with parallel limb design, they seem to draw smoother and have less recoil." I need all the help I can get reducing recoil with a smooth draw.


----------

